# 2 pics



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Took a couple uh single shots for a change. Might be two little vent holes from the mold on the side. Red would know fer sure.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

2nd one.


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Rory,the Prices bottle is a real looker top notch.The Pine tars although common are also a one of a kind and are some of the best window bottles around because of their bright colors.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Blackglass and Steve. Yeah, I always wanted a Pinetree and this one kinda fit the standard. So, it's my keeper.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2011)

If possible, your pics are getting even better Rory,...looks like you can reach right in and 'grab' a bottle, they're so clear and sharp....Love the pinetree! It has a great look. (Price's ain't no slouch either)[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice color.

 I need to snap a few pics here with my clean white background. I got a bit of a scare last night, though. The windows were rattling in the wind and I feared for all of my window candy. So, I packed it up for now.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Joe, back in the 70's this style of Pinetree was what I saw pics of in books. So, it always had an appeal to me. 

 Thanks Bob, I know ya'll have it bad up there right now. I heard the wind was crazy around Chicago as well.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 3, 2011)

reat photos and bottles Rory, I love the top on that Price's. Wisharts are just plain one of the best looking bottles ever made!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Caz, the bottles get most of the credit.[]


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

Drool...


----------

